# Day of the Dead home haunt in Santa Clara



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I follow Britta's blog. She does amazing work.
However, your link is not working for others who are unfamiliar. Can you fix it?!


----------



## gsimonizer (Sep 21, 2014)

I haven't posted enough times to this forum so they won't let me post a proper link. 

Any chance you could post the link in a reply?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

It would be my pleasure. Happy Halloween!!!

http://www.eerieelegance.com/DayOfTheDead2015/


----------



## gsimonizer (Sep 21, 2014)

Whoops, too many http's....


----------



## gsimonizer (Sep 21, 2014)

Now it works. Thanks Hilda!


----------

